# hob uv sterilizer



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Has anyone here plumbed a uv sterilizer as a hang on the back unit powered by a small power head for portable use on small aquarium?


----------



## ZooKeeper (Oct 16, 2007)

Not I, but go ahead and tell us how you done it and how well its working for you.


ZK


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, ZK. I'll get my Aquamedic UV unit in a couple of days and see what kind of mounting bracket (if any) it comes with. I also need to know the recommended flow rates for parasites and algae treatment with this unit. Once I have this information I should be able to purchase the appropriate sized power head and fabricate some kind of input/outflow system using vinyl tubing and pvc elbows and such. I will let you all know how it works. I was just hoping that someone else had tried this and might help me avoid any mistakes.

Kim


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a thread from another forum on how to do this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/33922-plumbing-portable-uv-sterilizer.html


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, Hoppy. This is exactly what I needed!

Kim


----------

